# I caught 2 feral pigeons



## thorkitty (Mar 15, 2005)

I am on vacation in san fransisco and decided to try to catch some pigeons for a photo oppourtunity. out of 4 attempts, I managed to get 2. I used the leftovers from my lunch to lure them to me. Then I ran to the bathroom to wash my hands thourouly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So .. are you going to be there long enough to see that all is well with these baby pigeons?

If not, then you need to be posting back here for help .. truthfully, I'm not amused but do thank you for contacting us .. sort of .. maybe .. perhaps ..

What in the world were you thinking?

Terry


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't understand this. Traumatizing birds by catching them, not to help them, but for a "photo opportunity?" Please don't do that again. It causes them distress without benefiting them. These good little guys deserve more compassion than that. If they were trapped, ensnared, injured or sick, and the stress of being captured were necessary to help them or treat them, that would be completely different. Art isn't worth causing distress to birds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The flip side to this would be that a healthy feral is not so easy to catch, sooo,
it's just as well you washed your hands.

I live in the SF area, if these birds need attention, you should email me at this 
website and I will pick them up.

fp


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*cool for helping*

the only birds that need to be caught are ones that are in danger. traumatizing pigeons only makes them harder to hang out with! they are friendly enough to take picutres without touching them, especially healthy ones. sorry for comming down on ya, but how would you like to be caught?can we see the photos?


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

When you say photo op, what does that mean? I hope you let them go when you were finished.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks, but we don't need wind-up merchants on here. Goodbye.

John


----------



## thorkitty (Mar 15, 2005)

I let them go with a full crop


----------

